# My 2 cheeky ratties!



## Leyna (Apr 29, 2007)

Not the best of pics i know but they wont stay still long enough for a good photo!! 
This was taken one night when i came in late, just had 2 get a pic because they had made the effort 2 say hi 2 me!


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

they have that squinty, i'm-not-quite-sure-about-that-shiny-camera-thing look. cute.

it's a great feeling when a whole bunch of little people are thrilled that you're finally home.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

"Oooo Fwashy Thingy..." :lol:


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Adorable.


----------

